# When can I book my flight??



## Bytheseaside (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi
I'm just getting together all my documents for going to London to get my Long Stay Visa.
However, as I need to book my flight, I need to know for definite if my Visa WILL be valid on that "flight date". 

So, does anyone know, when I make my application at the Embassy and pick it up the next day, what date will the Embassy make my Visa valid from?

Will the Embassy issue my Visa to begin on the date of the flight?

Can I safely go ahead and book my non-refundable flight?

I cannot just guess this......its too expensive! So I need the advice from someone who has done this in London recently.

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

You don't say exactly which visa this is but from my experience when I used to travel to Thailand a decade ago on tourist visas issued at the London embassy (before moving permanently and living here on the one-year over 50 "retirement visa") , the visa becomes operative from the date you pass through immigration at Bangkok airport. So if it's a two-month tourist visa for example , the two months start the day you arrive at Bangkok airport. 

If I recall there is also a validity period for using the visa - can't remember how long they give you to start your trip but within three months from date of issue rings a bell. Somebody else may be able to confirm.


----------

